# La radio está fregada



## aniceto

que significa "la radio esta fregada" o la silla esta fregada? siempre escucho oraciones asi y creo que significa "the radio is messed up" etc..... 

alguien me puede ayudar?




gracias


----------



## MCGF

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "la radio esta fregada" o la silla esta fregada? siempre escucho oraciones asi y creo que significa "the radio is messed up" etc.....
> 
> alguien me puede ayudar?
> 
> gracias



Si te sirve de ayuda, para mí tampoco significa nada, pero sí, supongo que será eso ...


----------



## belén

Creo que es un mexicanismo que significa "está rota" "se fastidió" "se rompió" etc...


----------



## Ambiguo

¿Por que la mayoría cree que todas las palabras vienen de México?

Duh!


----------



## chucho

Tal como dice belen, significa cuando un objeto no sirve.


----------



## chucho

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> ¿Por que la mayoría cree que todas las palabras vienen de México?
> 
> Duh!



No sé, pero México tiene 31 estados cada uno con su propia cultura, modismos y palabras que diferencian a cada estado. Son tantas las formas de decir algo, y tantos los méxicanos que tal vez esa sea la razón por la cual algunas personas piensen que es un "mexicanismo".


----------



## chucho

Por cierto ¿qué es "duh"?


----------



## typistemilio

As Belen says, there is a regionalism of México and other countries from center and south americas. There is a definition from the Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos:



> *fregado, fregada.* adj. Dañado.


The DRAE dictionary also have one definition about this use:





> *estar *~*.*
> * 1.* fr. coloq._ Am._ Estar en malas condiciones de salud y, sobre todo, de dinero.




The verb fregar and the adjective fregado, in the context you'll saying, have the meaning of something that are unuseful or nearly to be unuseful, most of times because of the aging of the very hard use of it. The etimology of this word came from the latin _fricare_.

Off course, the context sometimes can change the meaning of the word. 

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Ambiguo

En mi país, y en todos los que he visitado, y aseguraría que en la mayor parte de Latinoamérica, "estar algo fregado" significa lo mismo...

En cuanto a que los académicos aseguren que México es el centro de difusión cultural de las Américas, sólo confirma la visión de túnel que poseen...

¿Qué somos los demás países al sur? ¿Puntos en un mapa?

Duh!


----------



## typistemilio

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> En mi país, y en todos los que he visitado, y aseguraría que en la mayor parte de Latinoamérica, "estar algo fregado" significa lo mismo...
> 
> En cuanto a que los académicos aseguren que México es el centro de difusión cultural de las Américas, sólo confirma la visión de túnel que poseen...
> 
> ¿Qué somos los demás países al sur? ¿Puntos en un mapa?
> 
> Duh!



Lamento haber pasado por alto ese gran detalle. A veces, al referirme a puntos divirgentes entre el español de las Américas y el de España, olvido tomar en cuenta su valiosa contribución al lenguaje. No es mi interés ofender a nadie, y concuerdo con ustedes que, aunque bien está dicho que es un mexicanismo, pues es una frase que se utiliza en México en contraposición con otros dialectos del español, los mexicanismos no son necesariamente ni nuestras invenciones en todos los casos, ni limitativos a nuestras fronteras. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## chucho

Mi estimado "Ambiguo", no te sientas ofendido por eso, recuerda que el "mexicanismo" son solo palabras comúnes que se usan aquí, pero eso no significa que seamos el centro cultural de las Américas.

Lamento si te ofendí.

Buen día!


----------



## belén

Hola,
Acepta también mis disculpas, Ambiguo. Dije mexicanismo por dos razones, una, porque estoy muy vínculada a México y me resultaba familiar de esos pagos y dos, porque chequeando en el diccionario online de la Real Academia, vi que en la definiciión ponía "mex."

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Ambiguo

No, no; es que a veces se tiende a olvidar que hay otros países además de México y Argentina en el continente. Aunque la culpa la tenemos muchas veces los habitantes de los países que quedan enmedio. Por ejemplo, en todos los foros en los que he participado (en inglés y español) siempre hay foristas mexicanos y argentinos, un par de guatemaltecos, algunos chilenos, un peruano y... eso es todo. ¿Qué pasó con los demás?

Ah, y duh (en inglés), es algo que es muy, pero muy obvio... algo así como inventar el agua azucarada...


----------



## belén

Bueno, entiendo tu pesar, pero creo que también es una cuestión demográfica, cuantos más habitantes tiene un país más posibilidades hay de que tenga representación en el foro.
Tenemos también algún cubano, portorriqueños, costarricenses, panameños, colombianos, venezolanos, en general creo que la representación de la comunidad hispanohablante es amplia. 
Aquí todos aprendemos de todos, comprendo que te haya molestado lo del "fregado" pero no pienso que haya que llegar a mayores, lo importante es que así sabemos que no sólo se dice en México sino también en otros países.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## m0r0n3s

Si quieres la traducción mas literal de "la radio está fregada" sería "the radio is fucked up"


----------



## ampurdan

¿Tan rudo es "fregado"? A mí no me suena así. Yo creo que "tha radio is fucked up" no es una forma de decir que una madre aceptara en un niño americano. No sé si sería lo mismo para "la radio está fregada" en el caso de un niño y una madre mejicana o guatemalteca, pero sospecho que no.


----------



## ampurdan

En España, para "tha radio is fucked up" usaríamos "la radio se escoñó".


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En España, para "tha radio is fucked up" usaríamos "la radio se escoñó".


 
ole! jajajaja... que bueno!! Exacto! "la radio se ha _escoñado_".
En España, "la radio está fregada" significaría que alguien le ha pasado un mocho por encima con intención de limpiarla... (y ya de paso estropearla...)


----------



## chucho

Con respeto:

La radio está fregada (Para decir que no sirvé)
La radio está chingada (Lo mismo de arriba, pero más grosero y creo que sería la traducción para "the radio is fucked up")


----------



## Laia

chucho said:
			
		

> Con respeto:
> 
> La radio está fregada (Para decir que no sirvé)
> La radio está chingada (Lo mismo de arriba, pero más grosero y creo que sería la traducción para "the radio is fucked up")


 
Uy... "chingar" en España es lo mismo que "coger" en las américas... 
Conviene saberlo...


----------



## Ambiguo

fregar, joder y chingar vienen a ser lo mismo, aunque fregar es más aceptable:
La radio se fregó
La radio se jodió
La radio se chingó...

A propósito, por aquí decimos "el radio", referido al receptor; "la radio" es el conjunto de las emisoras o una de ellas. Saludos...


----------



## m0r0n3s

Pues al menos yo considero _fregar, joder, chingar, tiznar_ mas o menos equivalentes a _fuck_. 
Creo que mínimo estamos de acuerdo que estas expresiones son vulgares en mayor o menor grado =)


----------



## m0r0n3s

Bueno, con tanto fregar, joder, etc me acordé de una frase que escuché en la película *The 51st. state* "...I'm totally ass invaded" =D


----------



## ampurdan

Pero si tú pretendieses tener una relación sexual con una persona, ¿dirías "me la quiero fregar", "me la quiero tiznar", "queremos fregar juntos"?


----------



## Laia

m0r0n3s said:
			
		

> Pues al menos yo considero _fregar, joder, chingar, tiznar_ mas o menos equivalentes a _fuck_.
> Creo que mínimo estamos de acuerdo que estas expresiones son vulgares en mayor o menor grado =)


 
Hombre... ya te digo que por aquí _fregar _significa coger la fregona y ponerse a sacar brillo al suelo de casa... Nada más. _Tiznar_ no se usa. Las otras dos sí son malsonantes.


----------



## Ambiguo

Hay otra palabra, menos dada a confusión. "Pisar", que ya casi nadie usa en el sentido de "pararse sobre algo".

La radio se pisó... Ummm, no... se usaría en el sentido de: "la radio se pisó, ya no la voy a escuchar jamás"...

Como corolario, tengan cuidado con esa palabra que es peor que las otras...


----------



## typistemilio

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pero si tú pretendieses tener una relación sexual con una persona, ¿dirías "me la quiero fregar", "me la quiero tiznar", "queremos fregar juntos"?



A ver, a ver, a ver, vamos a contextualizar todo este asunto. Cuando utilizas el verbo fregar, tienes que tomar en cuenta que dificilmente podrías usarlo como un eufemismo para referirte a tener relaciones sexuales con otra persona. Normalmente, la acepción que viene a la mente cuando dices que te quieres fregar a alguien es que quieres hacerle la vida imposible, que quieres lograr que termine mal, vaya, algo como eso. Ejemplo:

- Ahora sí me voy a fregar a la Juliana.
Sería algo así como: Ahora si, voy a fastidiar, a molestar, como quiera que le llamen a esta acción, a Juliana.

El mismo uso se da al verbo chingar, basicamente. 

Ninguna de estas palabras se usan cotidianamente en un contexto sexual, según mi experiencia. A menos que fuerces su significado escencial.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## ampurdan

Ok, vale, entiendo. Ahora que lo pienso, "quiero joder a alguien" en España tiene el mismo significado y, aunque en origen tiene un significado sexual, raramente se usa así: "me la/lo quiero joder".


----------



## m0r0n3s

> Hombre... ya te digo que por aquí _fregar _significa coger la fregona y ponerse a sacar brillo al suelo



Y por acá yo diría que la fregona es una mujer que molesta mucho o que se la pasa el día "fregando". Fregar es mas bien una forma de decir molestar

"No estés fregando"
"Deja de fregar"
"Está en punta de la fregada" (está muy lejos)

Además si el acto de fregar implica fricción si dices: _me la quiero fregar_ creo que si tiene un poco de lógica ;-)


----------



## m0r0n3s

Y como esto ya desvirtuó mucho pues mejor me dejo de fregaderas =)


----------



## Metztli

m0r0n3s said:
			
		

> Pues al menos yo considero _fregar, joder, chingar, tiznar_ mas o menos equivalentes a _fuck_.
> Creo que mínimo estamos de acuerdo que estas expresiones son vulgares en mayor o menor grado =)


 
Hola!

Yo coincido con typistemilio, fregar no es el equivalente a querer tener relaciones con alguien a menos que sea con la intención de fastidiarle la vida a alguien. Pero ya es un contexto muy rebuscado y sumamente machista. 

Originalmente, chingar significaba violar... De ahí la tan socorrida expresión: Ch***a tu M*dre... 
pero hoy por hoy se entiende mas como fastidiar, molestar, perjudicar... en grado superlativo, además. Nunca será igual el deseo de fastidiar que el de ch***arse a alguien.

Por lo menos en México nadie se refiere al hecho de tener relaciones sexuales con ninguna de estas tres palabras.

Ching*ar y J*der son sumamente vulgares y no se pueden usar en público y solamente en compañía de gente de mucha confianza... a menos q' seas un pelado y no te importe... pero vaya, son palabras altisonantes.

Fregar es un poco mas aceptable, es muy coloquial, pero tampoco es así q' digas la finura de expresión.

Saludos a todos


----------

